# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Auto e autocarri acquistate prima del 2003

## francotinca

domanda: una srl acquista un' autovettura nel 2000. non porta in detrazione alcunchè per l' iva (anche se mi pare si potesse detrarre il 10? giusto?) in quell' anno. L' auto la tiene fino ad agosto del 2006. Fino a quella data tutte le spese per carburante, tutte le spese di pedaggio autostradale, tutte le spese per riparazione, accessori e quant' altro non sono state detratte ai fini iva. Mi chiedo: 1) per queste spese potevo detrarre qualche cosa?? 2) premesso che l' uso è ad uso promiscuo (in uso all' amministratore unico) posso chiedere il rimborso dell' iva non detratta??? ho sentito parlare di un rimborso del 40%???.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Andiamo con ordine:
1) per le spese citate non potevi detrarre nulla;
2) l' uso ad uso promiscuo all' amministratore unico non influenza il fatto che tu possa chiedere il rimborso dell'iva sull'acquisto;
3) puoi chiedere a rimborso solo il 40%. 
ciao   

> domanda: una srl acquista un' autovettura nel 2000. non porta in detrazione alcunchè per l' iva (anche se mi pare si potesse detrarre il 10? giusto?) in quell' anno. L' auto la tiene fino ad agosto del 2006. Fino a quella data tutte le spese per carburante, tutte le spese di pedaggio autostradale, tutte le spese per riparazione, accessori e quant' altro non sono state detratte ai fini iva. Mi chiedo: 1) per queste spese potevo detrarre qualche cosa?? 2) premesso che l' uso è ad uso promiscuo (in uso all' amministratore unico) posso chiedere il rimborso dell' iva non detratta??? ho sentito parlare di un rimborso del 40%???.

----------


## francotinca

grazie per la celere risposta danilosciuto.
Vediamo se ho capito. Anche se l' auto l' ho acquistata nel 2000 l' acquisto stesso e tutte le spese fino al gennaio 2003 vanno a farsi benedire, invece dal gennaio 2003 al settembre 2006 posso chiedere il rimborso dell' iva nella misura del 40% di quanto non detratto.....
Questa detrazione tiene già conto della differenza da computare ai fini dei costi?? Mi spiego meglio: ANNO 2004 - fattura per riparazione paraurti anteriore autovettura - uro 150,00 + iva 20% - 30  = tot 180,00. Di questa fattura io ho portato in detrazione l' intero costo di 180 . Se ora richiedo il rimborso dell' iva per il 40% (e quindi 30 x 40% = 12) il costo che potevo dedurre era solo di 168 euro. Non è che sui 12 si devono calcolare anche le maggiori imposte!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' proprio come temi tu. Su 12 euro si devono ricalcolare le imposte.
Il modello per l&#236;'istanza di rimborso &#232; abbastanza complesso, anche se &#232; previsto un restyling per facilitarlo un po': ovviamente il consiglio migliore che d&#242; sempre &#232; quello di farsi coadiuvare da un commercialista della zona.
In ogni caso, il rimborso delle spese di impiego (carburanti, manutenzione) avviene a condizione che tu abbia registrato la fattura e non detratto l'iva. 
In bocca al lupo   

> grazie per la celere risposta danilosciuto.
> Vediamo se ho capito. Anche se l' auto l' ho acquistata nel 2000 l' acquisto stesso e tutte le spese fino al gennaio 2003 vanno a farsi benedire, invece dal gennaio 2003 al settembre 2006 posso chiedere il rimborso dell' iva nella misura del 40% di quanto non detratto.....
> Questa detrazione tiene gi&#224; conto della differenza da computare ai fini dei costi?? Mi spiego meglio: ANNO 2004 - fattura per riparazione paraurti anteriore autovettura - €uro 150,00 + iva 20% - 30 € = tot 180,00. Di questa fattura io ho portato in detrazione l' intero costo di 180 €. Se ora richiedo il rimborso dell' iva per il 40% (e quindi 30€ x 40% = 12€) il costo che potevo dedurre era solo di 168 euro. Non &#232; che sui 12€ si devono calcolare anche le maggiori imposte!!!

----------

